# حوادث السيارات: اسبابها وآثارها على المجتمع Car Accidents, Causes & Effects



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

حوادث السيارات: اسبابها وآثارها على المجتمع
Car Accidents, Causes & Effects​ 
السيارة معدة إخترعها الإنسان بما اعطاه الله من إمكانيات سخرها لتأمين رفاهيته وعيشته 
وتسهيل تحركاته وتنقلاته. 
تطورت السيارة من عربة بدائية الى سيارة بمحرك وكلنا نعرف ذلك. 
حتى أصبحت ضرورة من ضروريات الحياة.
هذه السيارة او المركبة لها علاقة مباشرة بتطور المجتمع ، 
فقد أنشئت لها الطرق والكباري والمصانع وإدارات المرور والورش ، 
ومدارس تعليم القيادة بل ان هناك علوم هندسية متخصصة لها. 
هندسة السيارات، هندسة المرور، تصنيع السيارات، انتاج الملحقات
وغيرها من التخصصات تقوم عليها هذه الآلة. ​ 
ومن خلال تجاربي المتواضعة ( عضو سابق باللجنة الوطنية لسلامة المروربالسعودية)، 
وضعت احد معايير تقدم بلد ما ، 
هو تطوره في مجال السيارات سواءا صناعيا اوتنظيميا. ​ 
لم تطأ قدمي دولة متقدمة إلا ووجدت ان ذلك المعيار ذو ثقل عال ،
على العكس في الدول المعروفة بالنامية فإن التنظيم والسيارات 
وجميع متعلقاتها من مرور وورش وفحص دوري وتنظيم وطرق هي في فوضى ‘ ​ 
وتختلف نسبة هذه الفوضى من بلد لآخر.​ 
إن اسباب الحوادث هي
1- المركبة
2- الطريق 
3- الإنسان (سواء سائق، راكب ، مشاة وعبور)​ 
لقد تم وضع الكثير من مواصفات السلامة واجهزتها في السيارة 
لتأمين مستوى معين من السلامة ، وسوف اقوم بتفصيل ذلك لاحقا.​ 
اما الطريق فهو العامل الثاني من مسببات الحوادث، وينبغي تعبيد الطرق ، 
وإنشاء الكباري والأنفاق لتسهيل حركة المرور وفك الإختناقات المرورية، 
وتجهيز ووضع إشارات المرور واللوحات الإرشادية في التقاطعات ،​ 
وغير ذلك من التجهيزات اللازمة لضمان سلامة الطريق للمشاة والعبور . 
وسوف اقوم بتفصيل ذلك.​ 
اما العامل الأخير وهو الإنسان ، الثروة الحقيقية للبلد ، 
فتتمحور معظم الحوادث حوله ‘ نجد ان سبب الحوادث الرئيسي هو الإنسان ، 
وطبعا قائد المركبة في الدرجة الأولى.​ 
تصل نسبة الحوادث بسبب السيارات بين 3-5% ، اما الطرق فتصل بين 5-10% اما الإنسان فهي من 85-92%( وقد تصل الى 99%).​ 
وطبعا هذه الحوادث بما لها من تأثير على الأرواح والإعاقات 
لها تأثير على الإقتصاد وعلى الحالة الإجتماعية والنفسية 
فكم من طفل تيتم وكم من إمرأة ترملت وكم من إنسان معاق. ​ 
سوف اقوم بتناول هذه الأسباب وتفصيل ما يمكن أيضاحه بمشيئة الله، 
وتقديم دراسات ومواضيع واحصائيات عن 
العناصر الثلاثة الداخلة في اسباب الحوادث.​ 
وقانا الله منها.​ 
والله ولي التوفيق.​ 
وهذه صور لبعض الحوادث 
اسأل الله السلامة للجميع.​ 






صورة حادث لصدمة جانبية بعد إنحراف السيارة بسرعة عالية
وارتطامها بجذع نخلة 







دخول سيارة صغيرة تحت شاحنة كبيرة
والسبب السرعة ومحاولة التجاوز ..






إنقلاب سيارة صغيرة على سقفها.









هذه السيارة لم تنشطر إلى نصفين بل إلى تفتت إلى أجزاء
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (28 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مثير للاهتمام بكل تاكيد _د/ محمد_ " فى انتظار الاحصائيات والدراسات " وياريت تركز لنا كتير على الجانب الخاص بالمركبه " السياره نفسها " بحكم تخصصنا " وجزاكم الله خيرا ............................ امين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> موضوع مثير للاهتمام بكل تاكيد _د/ محمد_ " فى انتظار الاحصائيات والدراسات " وياريت تركز لنا كتير على الجانب الخاص بالمركبه " السياره نفسها " بحكم تخصصنا " وجزاكم الله خيرا ............................ امين


 
بمشيئة الله سوف 
اقوم بذلك قريبا مهندس اسامة
شكرا لمداخلتك القيمة.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## عـلـي (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيت ازيد عن اسباب الحوادث وهو الزحمه 
والزحمه هي السبب الرئيسي للحوادث 
ماهي اسباب الزحمه 
1-وضع الدوائر الحكوميه والشركات الكبرى قريبه من بعضها 
2-التخطيط القديم للشوارع ووضع الاشارات 
هل يوجد بديل نعم يوجد بديل وهو الدوار على شكل + ولا يوجد اسهل من وضع هذا
3- وضع الانفاق والكبري 
4- يجب على جميع الدوائر الحكوميه والمستشفيات والشركات وضع قبو للمواقف الموظفين او المراجعين 
لان هذا سبب من اسسباب الزحمه ولو ضع القبو قلت الزحمه 
مواصفات هذا القبو يكون على حسب عدد المراجعين 
مثال وزاره كبيره والمراجعين فيها يتعدى الف مراجع 
يوضع لها قبو مكون من ثلاث ادوار او اربعه حسب حاجتهم 
5-وضع فروع للدوائر الحكوميه والشركات الكبرى في كل حي مثل البنوك 
في كل حي تجد بنك وهذا ماخفف زحمة البنوك وعدم تراكم الزحمه
6- يجب زيادة عدد الموظفين مثال مكتب العمل يزوره باليوم الواحد عشر الاف مراجع 
يجب وضع لكل 100 مراجع موظف لكي لا تتركم الزحمه ولو كل مراجع خلص مراجعته خلال ساعه لم تجد زحمة المراجعين 


وهذا من اسباب الحوادث الجديد وهو من اختراعي 
وانتضر تعليق الدكتور محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يونيو 2009)

عـلـي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حبيت ازيد عن اسباب الحوادث وهو الزحمه
> والزحمه هي السبب الرئيسي للحوادث
> ماهي اسباب الزحمه
> ...


 

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*مهندس علي*
*أشكرك على هذا التفاعل الجيد المعطاء.*​ 
*كما ذكرت نعم يؤدي الازدحام إلى حوادث ووجهة نظرك*
*قد تكون درست من قبل إدارة تخطيط المدن*
*بالوزارات المعنية بذلك ، ومن إدارات المرور .*​ 
*والازدحام وفك الاختناقات المرورية في الحقيقة يندرج تحت السبب الثاني وهو الطرق.*​ 
*وعند إعادة صياغة الأسباب المؤدية للحوادث فهي كالتالي :*​ 
*1. **مستخدمي السيارات (السائق والركاب)*​ 
*2. **الظروف المحيطة (الطرق وحالتها - المشاة - حالة المرور - عوامل الجو الطبيعية )*​ 
*3. **السيارة ( عيوب تصميمية وتصنيعية - إهمال في الصيانة - عدم توفر عوامل الأمان والسلامة)*​ 
*من حيث المواقف وعدم وجودها في مناطق الخدمات فهذه، ترجع بارك الله فيك للتخطيط، **واقتراحاتك حقيقة سليمة ، *
*يمكن عمل ادوار للمواقف في المباني ،*​ 
*إلا انك كما تلاحظ أن بعض مباني الجهات قديمة وموجودة في أماكن الاختناقات ( وقد ذكرتها في مداخلتك) ، *
*ويزيد الطين بله ، بناء مباني الخدمات الاخرى في نفس المنطقة بدلا من تفرقتها في أحياء أخرى. *​ 

*يذكرني هذا بمدينة نيويورك ، واختناقاتها في الصباح والمساء عند ساعات الحضور والانصراف **(Rush Hours)*
*وهناك مباني مستقلة للمواقف مكونة من ادوار عديدة مخصصة، *
*طبعا بالإيجار يستلم السيارة احد العمال وينقلها في المصعد.*​ 
*وجدت أن التنظيم المروري عبارة عن نظام متكامل في الدول المتقدمة وهو ما يسمى ثقافة **(Culture)** وهذا ما ذكرته في أول الموضوع *
*((**احد معايير تقدم بلد ما ،**هو تطوره في مجال السيارات سواء صناعيا أو تنظيميا**. **)) .*​ 

*ففي دورة وحلقة علمية عن الإدارة الهندسية للسيارات*
*(Automobile Engineering Administration) *
*حضرتها في اليابان ، وجدت فارقا كبيرا. *​ 

*اذكر أننا كنا مجموعة وكنا ننتقل لزيارة مصانع وورش ومحطات فحص وقطاعات حكومية ، من مكان إقامتنا إلى هذه المواقع ، *
*تحسب فيها المدة الزمنية للاختناقات المرورية وكانت تستغرق أحيانا 15 دقيقة وأكثر ، *
*تغيير الطرق ، تغيير السيارات إلى قطارات ، ويتم إخبارنا بأن الرحلة حوالي 51 دقيقة ،**ونصل في الموعد الذي تم تحديده ، *
*ويكون ممثل الجهة في انتظارنا ، هذا مثال .*​ 

*اشكر مرورك ولي عودة تفصيلية بمشيئة الله.*​ 
*بارك الله فيك.*​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 يونيو 2009)

مشكور د.محمد علي جهدك المبذول ليلة البارحة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يونيو 2009)

موضوع من الاهمية بمكان اخى الحبيب
وبانتظار عودتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يونيو 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> مشكور د.محمد علي جهدك المبذول ليلة البارحة


 

ما شاء الله مهندس عبدالله 
متابعة جيدة ومداخلات مستمرة 
وجهد ليلي ، تستحق التقييم.
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> موضوع من الاهمية بمكان اخى الحبيب
> وبانتظار عودتك


 

_شكرا مرورك وقريبا بإذن الله اضيف بعض المعلومات عن _
_المركبة ومواصفات السلامة بها_
_شكرا مرورك لاحرمنا طلتك_
_اخي الغالي._​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يوليو 2009)

بعد النظر في اسباب الحوادث وعلاقتها بمجالات الهندسة المختلفة 
بغض النظر عن السبب الأول في حوادث السيارات
احببت إعادة ترتيبها كالتالي :​ 

1. السيارة ( عيوب تصميمية وتصنيعية - إهمال في الصيانة - عدم توفر عوامل الأمان والسلامة)​ 

2. الظروف المحيطة (الطرق وحالتها - المشاة - حالة المرور - عوامل الجو الطبيعية )​ 



3. مستخدمي السيارات (السائق والركاب)

وسنلقي الضوء على مواصفات السيارات وتجهيزاتها بانظمة السلامة ​ 

************




وسائل السلامة في السيارات​



نظرا لأهمية المحافظة على العنصر البشري في حوادث السيارات 
فقد قامت جهات الاختصاص الحكومية في مختلف الدول وخاصة المتقدمة 
وأيضا دول الخليج بوضع اشتراطات ومتطلبات إلزامية في السيارات قبل قيادتها وعند تصنيعها
 في هياكل السيارات ومحركاتها وأنظمة السلامة والحماية من الصدمات لتقليل نسبة الإصابات في الحوادث 
وتقليل عدد الحوادث ما أمكن ذلك. وقد اعتمدت هذه الجهات على هيئات المواصفات ومنها الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسي السيارات SAE،
 الجمعية اليابانية لمهندسي السيارات JSAE،معهد المواصفات اليابانية JIS، 
معهد المواصفات البريطانية BSI، هيئة المواصفات الخليجية، هيئة الأنظمة والمواصفات الفيدرالية الأمريكية للمركبات FMVSS وغيرها من الهيئات الدولية الأخرى. 
إن جهات تنفيذ هذه المواصفات والاشتراطات هي جهات حكومية مثل إدارة السلامة المرورية الأمريكية على الطرق NHTSA ، 
وزارات التجارة، الجمارك، وزارات النقل ، وغيرها من الجهات المعنية حسب الاختصاص.​ 
سوف أقوم بتوضيح الاشتراطات والمتطلبات على مراحل وكما يلي:​ 
1. الحماية من الصدمات 

1.1. أن يكون عمود الدركسيون من النوع التلسكوبي (أي قابل للانزلاق بعيد عن السائق عند حدوث التصادم)
 بحيث لا يضغط على السائق.(انظر الصورة)​ 





​ 


1.2. تصميم خزان الوقود بحيث يمنع ويقلل من خروج الوقود 
وتهريبه إثناء الصدمة
1.3. أن تدعم الأبواب الجانبية بمصدات لتخفيف حدة الصدمات الجانبية

1.4. أن يكون سقف السيارة متينا بما يكفي لتحمل الصدمة عند الانقلاب

1.5. أن يكون تصميم الجسم والهيكل ذو خاصية لتحمل الصدمات الأمامية والخلفية وامتصاصه الطاقة الحركية 

1.6. أن تكون الصدامات مجهزة بطبقة مطاطية لامتصاص طاقة الصدم ومنع انكسار الأضواء في حالة الصدمات الخفيفة​ 




​ 


*******
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2009)

*تكملة: إشتراطات السلامة في السيارات*

*1. تجهيزات السلامة
1.1. المرايا الجانبية : ان يتم تثبيت مرايا جانبية على جانبي السيارة.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Side-view_mirrors​



​1.2. الزجاج الأمامي : ان يكون الزجاج الأمامي من النوع الرقائقي Laminated Windshield

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windshield​



​1.3. المكابح : ان تجهز بالأليات التالية

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brake​




أنظر المرفق والذي يشمل على النظام ​
1.3.1. مكابح إحتياطية (Emergency Brake)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_brake​

​1.3.2. الضبط الأوتوماتيكي

1.3.3. نظام مزدوج (Dual Brake System)
1.3.4. منبه للعطل

1.3.5. منبه لتآكل الأقمشة


1.3.6. نظام القفل الآلي ABS(Anti-Lock Brake System)
رابط موضوع 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-lock_braking_system


ورابط فيديو يوتيوب


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd5KDvXbE3M​

1.4. تجهيز الأبواب بأقفال للأمان والسلامة

1.5. أحزمة الأمان لجميع الركاب

1.6. اجهزة تنبيه : ان تجهز السيارة بلمبات او منبه صوتي او كليهما معا تعطي تنبها عند عطل الفرامل، عدم رابط الأحزمة الأمامية، وتجاوز السرعة 120 كم/ساعة.

1.7. لمبات للإنعطاف يمينا ويسارا والخلف وعند التوقف ، والتنبيه.

1.8. مواد مقاومة للإحتراق : انت تصنع مواد الكراسي والأبواب مقاومة للحرائق حسب المواصفات الدولية

1.9. ان تجهز الكراسي بوسائد للرأس Head Restraints

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headrest​

​*


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


 
شكرا مهندس عبد.الرحمن 
وبارك الله فيك
أسعدني مرورك.​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
العـــــــــــــ بارك الله فيك ـــــــــــــفو​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


 
بارك الله فيك ..
 وجزاك خيرا اخي الكريم..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المجهود



 وبارك الله فيكم مهندس عبد.الرحمن​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نظراً لأهمية العامل البشري في الحوادث فسوف أستعرض تقريرا 
عن الحوادث المرورية .​ 
الحوادث المروري والعنصر البشري​ 
وهذا رابط الموضوع ​ 
http://www.mot.gov.sa/L_Security_sign.asp​ 
نظرا لأهمية العامل البشري أحب أن أسلط عليه بعض الضوء . 
بناءً لمنظمة الصحة العالمية، تحصد الحوادث المرورية أرواح أكثر من مليون شخص سنوياً، وتصيب ثمانية وثلاثون مليون شخص (خمسة ملايين منهم إصابات خطيرة). 

تعريف الحادث المروري:

الحادث المروري هو حدث اعتراضي يحدث بدون تخطيط مسبق من قبل سيارة (مركبة) واحدة أو أكثر مع سيارات (مركبات) أخرى أو مشاة أو حيوانات أو أجسام على طريق عام أو خاص. وعادة ما ينتج عن الحادث المروري تلفيات تتفاوت من طفيفة بالممتلكات والمركبات إلى جسيمة تؤدي إلى الوفاة او الإعاقة المستديمة.

أنواع الحوادث المروية:
· تصادم بين سيارات متقابلة (وجه لوجه). 
· تصادم على شكل زاوية (تصادم بين سيارات عند التقاطعات). 
· تصادم من الخلف (سيارات تسير في نفس الاتجاه). 
· تصادم جانبي. 
· تصادم أثناء الدوران (الالتفاف). 
· صدم سيارة متوقفة. 
· صدم جسم ثابت. 
· حادث لسيارة واحدة (عادة انقلاب او فقد السيطرة على السيارة). 
· دهس مشاة. 
· صدم دراجة. 
· صدم حيوان. 
أسباب الحوادث المرورية نتيجة العنصر البشري:
· تعب و إرهاق السائق. 
· انشغال السائق عن القيادة. 
· عدم التقيد بأنظمة المرور. 
· التهور في القيادة. 
· عدم صيانة السيارة (المركبة) أو فحصها. (طبعا يخضع لوعي صاحب المركبة)


----------



## سمير شربك (23 ديسمبر 2009)

دكتور محمد وفيت وكفيت في هذا الموضوع لم أطلع سابقا عليه وكانت النية لدي للطرح منذ شهر وبالأمس طرحته ودون دراية مني أنك السبق دائما والإستاذ للجميع 

بكل احترام


----------



## محسن فرهود (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*حوادث الطرق*

السلام عليكم ورحمه ويركاته اسعدنى قراءه مقالك د محمد وفعلا من عوامل زباده الحوادث السياره والطريق وصيانه الطرق وصيانه السياره والعنصر البشرى
مهندس محسن فرهود


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 ديسمبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> دكتور محمد وفيت وكفيت في هذا الموضوع لم أطلع سابقا عليه وكانت النية لدي للطرح منذ شهر وبالأمس طرحته ودون دراية مني أنك السبق دائما والإستاذ للجميع
> 
> بكل احترام


 
الأخ المهندس سمير شربك 
أشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة .. 

وفي الحقيقة كثرت الحوادث المرورية مؤخرا أفجعتني..
فقد ذهب في حادث مريع أقارب لي .. وكان السبب إنفجار لإطار لشاحنة ..
بالطريق السريع وخروجها إلى المسار الآخر .. وبعد إجتياز الجزيرة والسياج.. 
بطريق مكة المكرمة-جدة.. لم تنج إلا إبنة ولد عمي ولكن تسبب في عدة كسور وجروح .. 
وماتت الأخرى مع المرافقة والسائق..
بعد صدام أمامي (Head to head collision) 
والسبب الإطار.. ولكن هو قدر الله .. والأخذ بالأسباب واجب.

بارك الله فيك .​


----------



## سمير شربك (28 ديسمبر 2009)

طبعا التطرق لهذا الامر ضروري جدا وعلى الجميع اللإطلاع باستمرار على قوانين السلامة 
ومعظم الحوادث التي تحصل في مكان عملي تكون اسبابها دائما تهور واستعجال وتعب وسهر 
وعدم مراعاة قوانين السير رغم تنبيهنا وإعطاء دروس حول ذلك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

في الحقيقة هناك العديد من الصور المروعة والمحزنة لحوادث السيارات 
وقد إقتطفت بعضها لمعرفة الآثار السلبية الناتجة من التهور والسرعة وعدم الإلتزام بقواعد المرور ..
اسأل الله السلامة للجميع.







صورة حادث لصدمة جانبية بعد إنحراف السيارة بسرعة عالية
وارتطامها بجذع نخلة 







دخول سيارة صغيرة تحت شاحنة كبيرة
والسبب السرعة ومحاولة التجاوز ..






إنقلاب سيارة صغيرة على سقفها.









هذه السيارة لم تنشطر إلى نصفين بل إلى تفتت إلى أجزاء
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 مارس 2011)

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 مارس 2011)

تكلفة حوادث السيارات في أمريكا 
حسب إحصائية AAA
هي 164.2 بليون دولار حسب تقرير كتب في عام 2008

الرابط ​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 مارس 2011)

​


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> تكلفة حوادث السيارات في أمريكا
> حسب إحصائية aaa
> هي 164.2 بليون دولار حسب تقرير كتب في عام 2008
> 
> ...




نسبة كبيرة د محمد واظنها تنافس دول الخليج
لطالما اعتقدت ان دول الخليج عموما والمملكة خصوصا من اكثر الدول التى بها حواث لكثرة ما شاهدت من حوادث ومن الحركات التى يعملونها فى الشوارع .. هل هناك احصائية بدول الخليج او المملكة خصوصا ؟

واشكرك على الرابط​


----------



## نجاح النعيمي (17 مارس 2011)

لاشك ان السائق هو من يختار الاسلوب الذي يماثل شخصيته وبالتالي فان الصورة لسيارته هي من صنع نفسه ،فاذا احب اان يراه الناس مغامرا في السياقة فان الحوادث المؤسفة هي الصورة الاخيرة له ولسيارته 
فالسياقة هي احد المرايا لشخصية الانسان ،وليتذكر الشباب قبل غيرهم قول الله تعالى على لسان سيدنا لقمان (ولا تمشي في الارض مرحا انك لن تخرق الارض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا)


----------



## ksime.abed (18 مارس 2011)

نسأل الله العفو والعافيه


----------



## سيف المستقبل (18 مارس 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا لك أخي الفاضل


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (3 أبريل 2011)

*إلا انك كما تلاحظ أن بعض مباني الجهات قديمة وموجودة في أماكن الاختناقات ( وقد ذكرتها في مداخلتك) ، *
*ويزيد الطين بله ، بناء مباني الخدمات الاخرى في نفس المنطقة بدلا من تفرقتها في أحياء أخرى. *​
توووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب


----------



## ضرغام المساح (17 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (20 يونيو 2011)

يسلموووووو اخ محمد على الموضوع الجميل ده ونتمنى المزيد دائما


----------



## سيف الله المسلوول (2 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ..
 وجزاك خيرا اخي الكريم*


----------



## نوح 1988 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم


----------



## عبده50 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكرموصول لك ياباش مهندس


----------



## okbah17ahmed (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد الله ينور عليك


----------



## مجاهدعثمان (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## رمضة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا لما في هذه المعلومات من حماية للارواح والممتلكات وربنا الحافظ


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## fadulahmed (1 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا*
*طرح جميل يااخي العزيز*
*ولكن هل من متعظ*


----------



## Ahmed Labeb (23 فبراير 2012)

very important topic


----------



## محمد السيد محمود ا (12 مارس 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.101654749926893.2601.100002471044843&type=1


----------



## lesnar_f5 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## رضا العدلى (31 مايو 2012)

الانسان المسؤل رقم 1 فى الحودث سواء السرعه الزائده او اهمال الصيانه الدوريه


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكككرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## tozra (20 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع مفيد جدااااا


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ماجد السلحدار (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 
مجهود رائع


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

وهناك أيضا سبب وهو رجال المرور


----------

